# Who ends up with John Wall?



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

First question is, who gets lucky enough to get that #1 pick? But then my second question, once you decide who picks up Wall, what does he do for that particular team?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hopefully it's either '76ers or the Pacers.

Phili mostly because Wall running the show with swingman like Iggy and Thad Young would be incredible to watch, and there team is in desperate need for a superstar, especially a point guard.

I just flat out feel bad for the Pacers. It seems like every time they get a good thing rolling something comes and shatters their hopes (think Detroit brawl or 2000 finals). And it would be nice to see Granger and co. play with a legitament point guard.

Places I don't hope he goes - 
Minnesota - they've already got far too many young talented point guards, and even though he'd automatically be at the top of the pecking order, I think that there are other far better situations for him.

Kings - they already have the cornerstone for their future in Tyreke Evans, and throwing in another ball dominant player who can't shoot in the backcourt isn't going to help either Wall's or Reke's career. They're both franchise level talents at this point, and I highly doubt either of them is going to want to take a backseat to the other.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I hope the Pacers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pacers or Sixers (and my comment was already made).


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I really hope he ends up on the Pacers.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Pacers would be the place where he'd automatically have enormous numbers. I'm really not convinced that O'Brien can win with his style, but we'll never find out unless he gets hold of a really good point guard. A good point guard could put up great numbers in that style of basketball. It's pretty much exactly what Wall does best. I'm beginning to think he really needs to go somewhere that will let him play end to end basketball.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Pacers


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd prefer it to be Sixers or Pacers... But I know something off the radar is going to happen like every lottery. I'll go with the Warriors.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Can you imagine Curry, Wall, and Ellis?? Someone would need to go. I'm guessing I know who.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Joisey!!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, Ellis would most likely get dealt.


----------



## tr1986 (Nov 6, 2008)

Pistons or Pacers.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Clippers


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Miami. 

No, I want Pacers to land him, because he could turn that team around, and it'd be fun to see him running the offense.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Utah, so that they give Deron Williams his wish and trade him to Boston. :bsmile:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Pacers would be the best fit.

Hibbert/Granger/Wall is a great trio to build around.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If Pacers get John Wall and keep Jim O'Brien, that team will just be funny. I've never seen an offense so built on the 3 point ball. Was Jim O'Brien like that in Boston? Geez.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I hope Memphis.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Smithian said:


> If Pacers get John Wall and keep Jim O'Brien, that team will just be funny. I've never seen an offense so built on the 3 point ball. Was Jim O'Brien like that in Boston? Geez.


Paul Pierce and Antoine Walker jacked up some three's back in the Obrien days.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Smithian said:


> If Pacers get John Wall and keep Jim O'Brien, that team will just be funny. I've never seen an offense so built on the 3 point ball. Was Jim O'Brien like that in Boston? Geez.


Yeah, OB had one rule on offense, spread the floor so that your best player can get to the rim at will. It made Rodney Rogers look like a star as he got to launch up all those uncontested weakside threes. Heck, the offense even convinced people that Jiri Welsch was an NBA player for the exact same reason. One of the funniest elements of the Rebuilding Error™ was the befuddlement of the Celtics fans that hadn't watched an NBA game after Bird's retirement (who returned when Boston made it's run to the ECF in 2002), and cursed out O'Brien (because his team didn't play _Ye Olde Tyme Basquetteballe_™), over Welsch's collapse under Rivers. They couldn't figure out how the player they called _Havliczech_ could suddenly suck so badly (which is how Rivers became the whipping boy here). Of course, the reason was pretty simple for those of us that had kept on watching the game after Bird retired. Welsch's only skill was the ability to hit uncontested treys, and he got those as the weakside shooter under OB. Anyway, with Wall, he'll be the guy that the rest of the team clears the floor for. He'll be fine. It's probably a good landing spot for him.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So ummm the Pacers are a better fit for Wall than New Jersey...lol you guys are funny. The Nets not only have capspace, they also have an owner that money is pretty much a joke to him. Dude just lost $53 mill on a house he didnt want. You think he wont put the right pieces around Wall. The Pacers cant do that.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The Pacers give John Wall a lot of pieces. Granger on the wings, Hibbert down low, defenders like Dahntay Jones and Brandon Rush outside, a young backup in AJ Price, and a myriad of young bigs like Hansbrough, Solomon Jones(not terrible), and Josh McRoberts. They have a lot of pieces it's just Jim O'Brien is going ape crazy with the 3's this year. Troy Murphy over Hibbert is proof enough.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB, Wall + Hanbrough = RINGS

duh


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its Hansbrough haha...McRoberts is also on the team btw, and Dunlaevy Jr. I believe they went to Duke.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

still on meds. something looked wrong actually. and yes, wall + hansbrough + dunleavy + McBobs AND Dahntay Jones = MULTIPLE ringssss

if they can sign battier and/or boozer... oh the possibilities. might be able to lure K back to the midwest too!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> So ummm the Pacers are a better fit for Wall than New Jersey...lol you guys are funny. The Nets not only have capspace, they also have an owner that money is pretty much a joke to him. Dude just lost $53 mill on a house he didnt want. You think he wont put the right pieces around Wall. The Pacers cant do that.


Most of the high salary guys on the Pacers come off the books after next season. There is no reason why they can't put good players around Wall by then. If the Nets strike out on Lebron/Bosh/Wade next year they are pretty much in the same position as the Pacers and may have to wait till 2011 to spend their money(efficiently anyway).

The Nets right now only have Brook Lopez. If they get Wall that means Devin Harris is out. Yi, Lee, and Terrence Williams have been disappointing this year and it's difficult to say if any of them will mount to anything. The Pacers meanwhile have a perennial allstar in Granger and a decent center in Hibbert. I would take those 2 over Lopez at this point.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> So ummm the Pacers are a better fit for Wall than New Jersey...lol you guys are funny. The Nets not only have capspace, they also have an owner that money is pretty much a joke to him. Dude just lost $53 mill on a house he didnt want. You think he wont put the right pieces around Wall. The Pacers cant do that.


An owner who has put the right pieces in place to possibly set the NBA single season lowest win total ever, will instantly turn it around to put the right pieces around John Wall? Ha


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is that supposed to be funny? They have cap space, the guy's worth over 10 billion, he wants to win and they already have Lopez to start building around. Whats not to like?

Did you miss the part where I said the guy walked away from 53 million dollars? You think luxury tax is going to matter to him?
*
Seems I am not the only one who thinks so*



> While New Jersey is on pace to challenge the 1972-73 Sixers' record low of nine victories, its plight isn't nearly as bad as the numbers indicate. Because sometime in the next two months ownership of the team is expected to transfer from Bruce Ratner to Mikhail Prokhorov. And Prokhorov brings something to the table that the Nets haven't had in a long time.
> 
> Money. Oodles of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

A new owner just bought the team recently I believe, so he had no say on this year's roster.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> Most of the high salary guys on the Pacers come off the books after next season. There is no reason why they can't put good players around Wall by then. If the Nets strike out on Lebron/Bosh/Wade next year they are pretty much in the same position as the Pacers and may have to wait till 2011 to spend their money(efficiently anyway).
> 
> The Nets right now only have Brook Lopez. If they get Wall that means Devin Harris is out. Yi, Lee, and Terrence Williams have been disappointing this year and it's difficult to say if any of them will mount to anything. The Pacers meanwhile have a perennial allstar in Granger and a decent center in Hibbert. I would take those 2 over Lopez at this point.


Rudy Gay and Carlos Boozer are also FAs...they could always target those guys.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

GregOden said:


> A new owner just bought the team recently I believe, so he had no say on this year's roster.


Yeah not sure what bball is talking about. Prokhorov hasnt even taking charge yet.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah I forgot they got a new owner, disregard my misinformed post. I still think Indiana is better for him. A fringe superstar and a solid center to build with is better than just Brook Lopez and some guys with potential.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> Rudy Gay and Carlos Boozer are also FAs...they could always target those guys.


If the Nets can't get any of the big 3 then I don't see how they are better than the Pacers at "putting the right pieces" around Wall. You're not winning anything in Wall's rookie year with guys like Gay and Boozer anyway. Heck, with a 10 win season it's not out of the question that they will still miss the playoffs next year. The Pacers will have just as much salary space in 2011. The Pacers already have an allstar in place in Danny Granger, the Nets are just hoping that they can get somebody.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

It also would depend what the Nets could get for Devin Harris. 

As of right now, I'd rather see him with the Pacers.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

As a Nets fan I'd like Wall at SG next to Harris, rather than at point instead of him. He's only an inch shorter than Courtney Lee and a lot more athletic, and could play a role similar to what Carter did when he played next to Harris. A Wall, Harris, Lee three man rotation would be very good, with possibly CDR and Dooling back as well would make for a formidable group of guards. With Lopez at center and Humphries backing him up, they'd just need to get guys at the forward spots who actually can contribute via trade/free agency/the other two picks in the draft.

Also, I'm confused as to why this is a poll.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> If the Nets can't get any of the big 3 then I don't see how they are better than the Pacers at "putting the right pieces" around Wall. You're not winning anything in Wall's rookie year with guys like Gay and Boozer anyway. Heck, with a 10 win season it's not out of the question that they will still miss the playoffs next year. The Pacers will have just as much salary space in 2011. The Pacers already have an allstar in place in Danny Granger, the Nets are just hoping that they can get somebody.


Again, and this point seems to be lost on many. Most teams are handicapped by the luxury tax. That doesn't apply to Prokhorov's Nets. If they dont get any of the top 3, it doesn't mean the season is down the drain. You really telling me that a Wall/Gay/Lopez team is not formidable in the East. Come on man! The Nets right now are going to win less than 15 games if not 10 games this year, with Wall and whatever FA they get next year they might make the playoffs. Thats a huge leap. Whats not to like? So what if they dont get one of the top 3 guys. Wall himself is a top get. The team's going to be better, much better. 

The Pacers have Granger, great! But the Nets have Lopez, who is going to be one of the best players at his position next year, he already is right now.

With that said, as long as the Nets get a top 3 pick they are fine. Evan Turner is a damn good player.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Brook Lopez isn't even the best center from the egg that produced him


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Here you go again with the ridiculous comments Diable. You still havent gone back to the thread where you said Durant was a better player than Howard.

But hey I am sure the Suns would turn down Brook for Robin right?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Robin Lopez is a better center than Brook because he can defend his position. I guess that egg only had enough footspeed for Robin, because he brother gets abused by anyone faster than a three toed sloth. Christ you can't even decide which team you're going to be a ridiculous homer for. Brook Lopez is the best player on the worst team in the last forty or fifty years in the NBA....Hooray for him. That doesn't mean everyone has to believe the nonsense that Nets fans keep sloshing around. He's an above average NBA player...No amount of hyperbole is going to turn him into anything more.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yeah I am sure excelling on one side of the basketball is all there is to basketball...lol puhlease!!!

There's no hyperbole in any of my statements, Brook is better than Robin, pretty much every NBA and media pundit would agree to that. He's not a great defender, but he sure plays good D, he's particularly a good help side defender. This argument is so silly, if he were getting spoon fed by Nash and playing next to Amare, his numbers would even be better. Keep up the delusional talk though, its fun.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> You really telling me that a Wall/Gay/Lopez team is not formidable in the East. Come on man!


They could be good down the road, but next year? If Gay and Wall are the only major additions that the Nets make next year, they will at best be a lower seed even if they keep Devin Harris around. The point I'm making is the Pacers have tons of salary space in 2011. If the Nets can't add any of the top 3 guys they are on even grounds with the Pacers.

I don't assume that having a rich boss necessarily mean success. You appreciate your resources after you see what your GM do with them. For all I know they could end up giving David Lee 15 mil a year. The Pacers have enough money to put together a decent team and having a guy like Granger locked up puts them ahead of the Nets in my opinion.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I hope he goes to the Grizz, that would be a fun team to watch.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I think the Pacers would be better off getting him and would turn into a legit playoff team near after.

However, the more interesting storyline is obviously if Jersey gets the pick. The free agent hype would blow through the roof with Wall at PG, Harris on the block, and Prokhorov hand picking his GM and coach with all that money.


----------

